# keeping ackies together



## lithopian (Aug 8, 2010)

hey guys- how many ridge tailed monitors can you keep together in the one enclosure? Id like to get a pair if i could, start them young. Can fit an enclosure 1.8m in length i think. Also- how hard is it to sex these guys when they're young? cheers


----------



## jbowers (Aug 8, 2010)

As long as you have the space you can keep a whole bunch together. That size enclosure is easily enough for a pair. Most people recommend a 4x2x2 as a comfy minimum. If you get them as youngsters together they should get on fine.


----------



## bredli-sli (Aug 8, 2010)

you can have good idea in sex on the shape and size of the head, males heads are bigger, and heaps borader.

i picked a male & female out of about 30+, grew up to be a pair 
most people might thinks its a fluke, but hey better thenjust getting two with having a ssus


----------



## M-Van86 (Aug 8, 2010)

Happy to live together, sounds like another excellent reason to have Ackies to me


----------



## sesa-sayin (Aug 9, 2010)

my experience was not nearly so fortituous. i had 2 sandfire-reds together from juvie stage through to just over 1 year. i day i heard a terrific din coming from under the newspaper substrate..investigation showed the slightly smaller one (siblings ),stuck right down the larger one,s throat.....having separated, and removed the smaller one, it could not close it,s mouth properly for a couple of weeks, nor open 1 eye. it did fully recover eventually, and to-day is a happly little 4 year old male, living by itself.


----------



## bigi (Aug 9, 2010)

They can live together relatively well as juvies, however as sesa-saying has shown they will eventually dominate each other and some will need to be seperated prior to a year old. 
Just keep a look out for the bad behavour, also a good idea to check the sex of them when able to to seperate any males


----------



## lithopian (Aug 10, 2010)

ahh that sounds awful! i did want to buy hatchlings together, but hope to get a pair out of it- hopefully the breeder that i get them from is experienced enough to give me a rough idea of sex.


----------



## nathancl (Aug 10, 2010)

candling the tail base of baby monitors will show the presence of hemipenes


----------



## PhilK (Aug 11, 2010)

I have 2 sharing a 1.5m long enclosure. They get along fine, I have never seen any aggression etc. One is a fair bit smaller and more skittish than the other but I don't think this is from bullying.


----------



## lithopian (Aug 11, 2010)

ive heard females behave that way.


----------

